# wife got a surprise



## discounthunter (May 11, 2006)

found this in our coup and what he was after


----------



## bigswamp (May 11, 2006)

dang thief!  Did you squeeze that other egg out of him?


----------



## Nugefan (May 12, 2006)

bigswamp said:
			
		

> dang thief!  Did you squeeze that other egg out of him?



    

at least make him return the items he stole huh ...


----------



## LJay (May 14, 2006)

Tell him to spit it out!!


----------



## Headshot (May 14, 2006)

I believe I would have caught him with a .410 gauge glove.  Thief!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 14, 2006)

My favorite: snake & eggs!!!


----------



## discounthunter (May 14, 2006)

i tried to coax it out with a maschette but he had already crushed it.

btw it was a duck egg too!


----------



## the HEED! (May 16, 2006)

if you coope up birds your gonna get snakes, no need to kill him for doing what he is naturally gonna do, should a taken down the road a piece and chunked him out, snakes are good, eat rats and crap you dont want


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 16, 2006)

fella was looking for desert


----------



## discounthunter (May 17, 2006)

i did take him down the road ,then chunked him (in two pieces)


----------



## tiger14 (May 17, 2006)

only two types of snakes  1) rattle snake and 2) chicken snake.  And if it does not have a chicken in his mouth it is a rattler and needs to die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (May 17, 2006)

No need to kill snakes, taking him off down the road should have been good enough.


----------



## tiger14 (May 17, 2006)

agree to disagree


----------



## discounthunter (May 17, 2006)

normally i let them go but after they have killed a chicken or eaten an egg(s),i treat them like any predator that has found an easy meal ticket.


----------



## DYI hunting (May 17, 2006)

To each his own.  I don't like hearing about people killing snakes just for spite.  But in this case, I think it was justified enough.  I guess I might be irritated too if I found a snake eating eggs, but if it was not poisonous, I don't think personally I would have killed it.

I have captured several poisonous snakes from around my house/property and moved them to safer areas just because I don't fell a need to kill them.


----------



## Win270Brown (May 17, 2006)

Nice suprize!


----------



## shaggybill (May 18, 2006)

DYI hunting said:
			
		

> To each his own.  I don't like hearing about people killing snakes just for spite.  But in this case, I think it was justified enough.  I guess I might be irritated too if I found a snake eating eggs, but if it was not poisonous, I don't think personally I would have killed it.
> 
> I have captured several poisonous snakes from around my house/property and moved them to safer areas just because I don't fell a need to kill them.



Glad to see there are others on here who appreciate ALL wildlife. 

Nice yellow ratsnake. They are neat animals for sure, but they will steal your eggs if you dont watch 'em. Of course, the occasional egg is a worthwhile sacrifice to keep away as many rats as that snake would.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 19, 2006)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> My favorite: snake & eggs!!!


----------



## todd (May 20, 2006)

The State of GA. likes them to since it's illegal to kill anything but venemous snakes.


----------

